# Ruger sr22 Pistol Problem



## Sharpshooterassassin (Aug 12, 2012)

I just got my sr22 and I've only put about 300 rounds through it so far. I started to have a problem though. When I would rack the slide to get the first round chambered, the bullet wouldn't get all the way inserted into the barrel. The nose of the bullet would get stuck on the barrel ramp and the slide would stay part way open. I would have to manually push on the slide so it would fully chamber the round and for the slide to close all the way. I took it apart and fully cleaned it and after about 2 full magazines shot through it, it would do it again. It would also do this while I was shooting probably 3 rounds out of 10. The only time that it didn't do it was when I started rapid firing through a full magazine. It would do this even when the gun is fully cleaned and oiled. I have used hollow point, CCI mini mags, federal, Winchester, Remington and it would do this on all the ammo. There's a video on You Tube called, "Sr22 Problem" that shows the exact same problem that I am having. Any suggestions?


----------



## Younguy (Jun 26, 2012)

I just put 750 rounds of Remmington Golden Bullet HP 36 grain through my SR22. Only 1 fail to load due, I think, to loose stack in the mag. I did not tap the back of the mag after I loaded it. It was the last round in the mag. @ 7 yds I am placing all in the 8 ring or better. I was there for almost 2 hours for about $20 in ammo. I really like this pistol. Feels good, works well for me, I am getting better with it and the ammo is affordable. (Found the golden bullet in 525 for $16 after rebate) It's helping me with my 92fs flinching problem too.

Put 6 mags of 9mm through the 92fs for about the same $ and my accuracy is getting better. The 22 is really helping.


----------



## Sharpshooterassassin (Aug 12, 2012)

Took the sr22 out today and changed ammo over from CCI copper round nose to CCI/Blazer lead nose and not one problem. Shot a full box of 525 and all cycled perfectly! Had to clean the sr22 once because of the lead build up in the barrel and the barrel ramp. But it was worth it!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, those .22's can be ammo sensitive.


----------



## PistolChick86 (Aug 24, 2012)

I find this happens to me when I shoot my SR22 when I buy and use the 555 round bulk box. There is bound to be bad rounds when bulk is bought so I am just used to dislodging and moving on.


----------



## nvchad2 (Sep 9, 2012)

I had a similar issue when I shot this weekend. But only with one magazine load. Shot 126 shots, 14 mags loaded with 9 bullets each. Four rounds had to be manually pushed in, but after that it was fine. I was shooting bulk Winchester ammo. Not sure if its the ammo or the way the magazine locks in place. I've noticed occasionally that when I insert a loaded magazine, they sometimes feel loose or not 100% secured in place.

Not sure if this helps or not, just throwing in my 2 cents. Might be worth contacting Ruger though if it persists. I've had 2 Ruger Mini-14's and every time I've contacted Ruger they have been extremely helpful and worked with me when I was troubleshooting a problem.


----------

